# Apple Mini DisplayPort to Composite video



## MarshallPope (May 31, 2011)

I have been looking for the past several days for a way to convert the Mini DisplayPort output of my MacBook Pro to Composite RCA. From what I've seen, there is no analog signal present in the MDP that would simply require a passive adapter cable. Does anyone have a favorite (cheap: church youth budget) converter to suggest? I am hoping to find something consumer-level for less than $50 or so, but I could go a bit higher if I have to. The reason I need composite is that everything else in the space uses composite through a cheap switcher. I also have a VGA run installed to the projector, but I do not use it because that would require using the remote from the stage to switch inputs on the projector.

Thanks in advance


----------



## derekleffew (May 31, 2011)

You _can't_ get there in one step, but you _can_ get there within budget. 

From Advice for Apple MacBook Video Out: Mini DisplayPort « Josh’s Blog :

> For Mini DisplayPort Video Output to an older TV (RCA inputs), you will need the following 2 items:
> Mini DisplayPort to VGA Female Adapter Cable for $12.12.
> VideoSecu PC Laptop Mac Computor to TV Presentation Converter, VGA to Video VGA2TV 1L7 for $18.89 (unit requires a USB Power Adapter).


When I bought my MacBook 3.5 years ago, I bought an Apple Mini-DVI to Video Adapter and an Apple Mini DVI to VGA Adapter. I've used both exactly once, but I was very thankful I had them both times!


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Derek. That's terrific.
Now, why couldn't I find that?


----------



## museav (Jun 1, 2011)

Just keep in mind that you often get what you pay for. Read the reviews of that adapter and it seems that many of them fail within 6 months with many people apparently then paying the extra for the Apple version. And scan converters can vary greatly in quality especially when related to larger images, especially in applications involving text or detailed graphics.

Another potential consideration is that Apple is very proactive regarding HDCP and the mini-DisplayPort to VGA adapters do not support HDCP, so you will probably not be able to display HDCP protected content. There may be some ways around that, however the converter noted apparently only handles 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768 resolutions so any higher resolutions or widescreen format resolutions probably won't work and if practical you might actually be better off to start with a 640x480 source resolution rather than to have the converter have to scale it down.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, it came in today. I am still fighting with the interlacing, but it should work fine for some applications.


----------

